# Solved: Unable to connect to Internet with Chrome or Firefox



## hischild (Jul 16, 2012)

I am unable to connect to the Internet using Google Chrome (my preferred Internet browser) or Mozilla Firefox. This started after I switched free antivirus programs (details below).

My trial of Norton 360 expired, so I uninstalled the program and downloaded and installed Avira Free Antivirus. I noticed that I couldn't connect to the Internet using Chrome, and there was a problem with an Avira Update, so I uninstalled the whole program. Even when I had no antivirus installed, Chrome didn't work. At this point I uninstalled Chrome, restarted my computer, and reinstalled Chrome, but I got the same error message. Because I wanted some antivirus software, I downloaded and installed Microsoft Security Esentials, and it was able to update itself successfully. Meanwhile, my connection problem still persists. Internet Explorer is the only browser works.

To see if Chrome was the only problem, I downloaded and installed Mozilla Firefox, but that browswer does not work either. I also tried temporarily disabling my firewall, but that did not help.

I would greatly appreciate advice about how to fix this problem! Thank you!

I receive the following error message in Chrome:

*"This webpage is not available*

Google Chrome's connection attempt to *www.google.com* was rejected. The website may be down, or your network may not be properly configured.
*Here are some suggestions:*



Reload this webpage later.
Check your Internet connection. Restart any router, modem, or other network devices you may be using.
Add Google Chrome as a permitted program in your firewall's or antivirus software's settings. If it is already a permitted program, try deleting it from the list of permitted programs and adding it again.
If you use a proxy server, check your proxy settings or contact your network administrator to make sure the proxy server is working. If you don't believe you should be using a proxy server, adjust your proxy settings: Go to *the wrench menu >Settings > Show advanced settings... > Change proxy settings... > LAN Settings *and deselect the "Use a proxy server for your LAN" checkbox.
Error 102 (net::ERR_CONNECTION_REFUSED): The server refused the connection.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> My trial of Norton 360 expired, so I uninstalled the program and downloaded and installed Avira Free Antivirus. I noticed that I couldn't connect to the Internet using Chrome


 remove norton and remove avira with the removal tools - see below

use TCP/IP reset see below

if none of that works - would you try safemode with networking - again see below 
then post back how connected - cable or wireless to the PC
make and model of the PC
what windows version do you have

* AntiVir Removal Tool *
http://www.avira.com/en/support/antivir_removal_tool.html

*--------------------------------------------------------------*

*--------------------------------------------------------------*

* Norton Removal Tool *
I would recommend that you restart the PC and run the removal tool for a second time - I have found instances where the removal tool needs to be run twice to fully remove all traces of norton and symantec from the PC
https://www-secure.symantec.com/nor...t=Norton Core&pvid=f-core-cur&version=current

All Versions - The Norton Removal Tool uninstalls all Norton 2010/2009/2008/2007/2006/2005/2004/2003 products, Norton 360 and Norton SystemWorks 12.0 from your computer.
http://majorgeeks.com/Norton_Removal_Tool_SymNRT_d4749.html

*--------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7*

Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on the screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* and *red* for the following commands._

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog* and press _enter_

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log* and press _enter_

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* and press _enter_

ReStart (reboot) the machine.

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator - as requested above 
Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

Please note and post back - if you receive the following message :-
*Access is Denied*

please post back the results in a reply here - its important we know that these commands have worked correctly and not produced any errors
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Details also here
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/299357

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt box
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on the screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* and *red* for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log* and press _enter_

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog* and press _enter_

ReStart (reboot) the machine.

Please note and post back - if you receive the following message :-
*Access is Denied*

please post back the results in a reply here - its important we know that these commands have worked correctly and not produced any errors
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Details also here
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/299357

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
- try safemode with networking
as the PC starts keep tapping F8 - a menu appears - choose 
*safemode with networking* - see if that works 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## hischild (Jul 16, 2012)

*It seems that the Avira Removal tool to which you linked is intended to remove malware, not the program itself. I ran it, but it didn't really seem to apply to my problem. When I clicked on the Norton Removal link, my browser was unable to display the webpage (I'm not sure why).*

*Here are the results from the command prompt. I have not restarted yet, but I am about to do it.*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Windows\system32>netsh winsock reset catalog
Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the computer in order to complete the reset.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log
Reseting Echo Request, OK!
Reseting Global, OK!
Reseting Interface, OK!
A reboot is required to complete this action.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
Reseting Echo Request, OK!
A reboot is required to complete this action.

C:\Windows\system32>

*I am using Windows Vista Home Basic, on a Toshiba Satellite laptop. I use wireless internet connection, but I also have the option of using a cable. (When I tried the cable, it didn't make a difference.)*


----------



## hischild (Jul 16, 2012)

Rebooting after the command prompt did not work.
Safe mode in networking also did not change anything.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thanks for the information, I will change the link 
try using 
http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html
to uninstall

lets concentrate on getting the cable connection to work first 
so with the PC connected by cable 
can we see an ipconfig /all
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## hischild (Jul 16, 2012)

> We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.


Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Dana-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : lan
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-D2-91-FF-91
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : lan
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8102E Family PCI-E Fast Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-33-BF-EF-76
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2994:89ca:cc78:7eac%10(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.64(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, October 10, 2012 7:09:00 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, October 11, 2012 7:09:00 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : lan
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.lan
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:3c18:2b84:3f57:febf(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3c18:2b84:3f57:febf%13(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{B6BA7D59-C320-4686-9E74-26EFEF0A065E}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

this adapter espcially on vista ( Atheros AR5007EG ) has given lots of issues connecting - which we cab cover later

but as we said - lets look at the cable connection

so you are getting a connection to the router 
lets now try three ping tests please
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> type * CMD * to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

Type the following command 
*Ping 192.168.1.254*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router.
> The next two *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet. google is to test by name and the ping test using a number is checking that a connection exists without DNS.
> these tests then confirm if there is a dns issue on the connection._


 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## hischild (Jul 16, 2012)

*Results from Ping 192.168.1.254*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Dana>Ping 192.168.1.254
Pinging 192.168.1.254 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.254: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.254: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.254: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.254: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Ping statistics for 192.168.1.254:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 0ms
C:\Users\Dana>

*Results from Ping google.com
*Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Dana>Ping google.com
Pinging google.com [74.125.140.138] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.140.138: bytes=32 time=87ms TTL=48
Reply from 74.125.140.138: bytes=32 time=88ms TTL=48
Reply from 74.125.140.138: bytes=32 time=86ms TTL=48
Reply from 74.125.140.138: bytes=32 time=87ms TTL=48
Ping statistics for 74.125.140.138:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 86ms, Maximum = 88ms, Average = 87ms
C:\Users\Dana>

*Results from Ping 209.183.226.152
*Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Dana>Ping 209.183.226.152
Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=94ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=93ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=93ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=93ms TTL=49
Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 93ms, Maximum = 94ms, Average = 93ms
C:\Users\Dana>

*Except for the time I was trying to access the Norton 360 removal tool, Internet Explorer still works. (The more I use it, the more I remember why I disliked that browser and preferred Chrome.) I will try the antivirus removal tools again later tonight, after work. Meanwhile, let me know if you have other suggestions. Thanks so much!*


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so you have a good connection and Internet Explorer work ALL ok 
and its just chrome / firefox that is the issue - correct


----------



## hischild (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes, it's just Chrome and Firefox that won't work. I would think it's just an antivirus program block for those browsers, but even when I briefly had no antivirus program installed, they still didn't work. Also, I didn't even have Firefox when I initially switched antivirus programs. I installed Firefox as a test to see if Chrome was the only problem. The whole thing is kind of strange.

FYI, Chrome works on another family member's computer, using the same Internet connection. I also tried a system restore, but that didn't help.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thats very strange and safemode also did not work - so that rules out a few startup/processes blocking

i can only think of a firewall blocking the program and denying access - what firewall is still on the PC?
1. open the firewall program
2. look for any "settings" 
3. look for any "security levels" 
4. Change the access for chrome , etc to "full access" and click "apply"

you could try running chrome in safe mode with no addins 
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/extensions_broke_your_browser_how_to_enter_safe_mo.php

unless you have a virus/malware causing the issue I'm a little lost for further ideas
try running an online scan via IE and see if that detects anything
http://www.eset.com/us/online-scanner/


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Download to Desktop: DDS by sUBs from one of these locations:

http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/sUBs/dds.com
http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/sUBs/dds.scr

double click DDS.scr to run

When complete, DDS.txt will open.

Save both reports to your desktop.
DDS.txt
Attach.txt

I am guessing there will be a proxy enabled in FF & chrome
that should tell us

post the contents of both logs back here.


----------



## hischild (Jul 16, 2012)

> i can only think of a firewall blocking the program and denying access - what firewall is still on the PC?
> 1. open the firewall program
> 2. look for any "settings"
> 3. look for any "security levels"
> 4. Change the access for chrome , etc to "full access" and click "apply"


I am using the standard Windows Firewall that came with my computer. I tried looking around the settings, but Google Chrome isn't blocked. I tried adding Chrome to the "Exceptions" list of programs that are allowed to communicate around the firewall, but that didn't change anything. Etaf, I'll try your other suggestions after hearing back about the log files suggested by dvk01. Thank you both for your help!



> double click DDS.scr to run
> 
> When complete, DDS.txt will open.
> 
> ...


.
DDS (Ver_2011-08-26.01) - NTFSx86 
Internet Explorer: 7.0.6001.18000
Run by Dana at 13:24:04 on 2012-10-11
Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Home Basic 6.0.6001.1.1252.1.1033.18.2939.1648 [GMT -4:00]
.
AV: Microsoft Security Essentials *Enabled/Updated* {B140BF4E-23BB-4198-90AB-A51A4C60A69C}
SP: Microsoft Security Essentials *Enabled/Updated* {0A215EAA-0581-4E16-AA1B-9E6837E7EC21}
SP: Windows Defender *Disabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
.
============== Running Processes ===============
.
C:\Windows\system32\wininit.exe
C:\Windows\system32\lsm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
C:\Windows\Microsoft.Net\Framework\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k rpcss
c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\MsMpEng.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\Windows\system32\SLsvc.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
C:\Windows\system32\WLANExt.exe
C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork
C:\Windows\system32\agrsmsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
C:\Windows\system32\dlbacoms.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Service Station\TMachInfo.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\TOSHIBA DVD PLAYER\TNaviSrv.exe
C:\Windows\system32\TODDSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Power Saver\TosCoSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\SMARTLogService\TosIPCSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ulead Systems\DVD\ULCDRSvr.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k WerSvcGroup
C:\Windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\NisSrv.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Power Saver\TPwrMain.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\SmoothView\SmoothView.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\FlashCards\TCrdMain.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\ConfigFree\NDSTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\TOSHIBA Service Station\TSS.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\TOSCDSPD\TOSCDSPD.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Simnet\Simple Sticky Notes\ssn.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe
C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Windows\system32\igfxext.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\ConfigFree\CFSwMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\ieuser.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbarUser_32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\OSPPSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Thunderbird\thunderbird.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil9e.exe
C:\Windows\system32\DllHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\DllHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
uStart Page = hxxp://www.google.com/ig/redirectdomain?brand=TSHB&bmod=TSHB
uDefault_Page_URL = hxxp://www.google.com/ig/redirectdomain?brand=TSHB&bmod=TSHB
mStart Page = hxxp://www.google.com/ig/redirectdomain?brand=TSHB&bmod=TSHB
mDefault_Page_URL = hxxp://www.google.com/ig/redirectdomain?brand=TSHB&bmod=TSHB
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
BHO: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18df081c-e8ad-4283-a596-fa578c2ebdc3} - c:\program files\common files\adobe\acrobat\activex\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO: SSVHelper Class: {761497bb-d6f0-462c-b6eb-d4daf1d92d43} - c:\program files\java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
BHO: Google Toolbar Helper: {aa58ed58-01dd-4d91-8333-cf10577473f7} - c:\program files\google\google toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO: {af69de43-7d58-4638-b6fa-ce66b5ad205d} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbarnotifier\5.7.7529.1424\swg.dll
BHO: Office Document Cache Handler: {b4f3a835-0e21-4959-ba22-42b3008e02ff} - c:\progra~1\micros~3\office14\URLREDIR.DLL
TB: Google Toolbar: {2318c2b1-4965-11d4-9b18-009027a5cd4f} - c:\program files\google\google toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
uRun: [TOSCDSPD] c:\program files\toshiba\toscdspd\TOSCDSPD.exe
uRun: [swg] "c:\program files\google\googletoolbarnotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
uRun: [Simple Sticky Notes] c:\program files\simnet\simple sticky notes\ssn.exe
uRun: [Google Update] "c:\users\dana\appdata\local\google\update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
mRun: [IgfxTray] c:\windows\system32\igfxtray.exe
mRun: [HotKeysCmds] c:\windows\system32\hkcmd.exe
mRun: [Persistence] c:\windows\system32\igfxpers.exe
mRun: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
mRun: [IAAnotif] c:\program files\intel\intel matrix storage manager\iaanotif.exe
mRun: [SynTPEnh] c:\program files\synaptics\syntp\SynTPEnh.exe
mRun: [jswtrayutil] "c:\program files\jumpstart\jswtrayutil.exe"
mRun: [TPwrMain] %ProgramFiles%\TOSHIBA\Power Saver\TPwrMain.EXE
mRun: [SmoothView] %ProgramFiles%\Toshiba\SmoothView\SmoothView.exe
mRun: [00TCrdMain] %ProgramFiles%\TOSHIBA\FlashCards\TCrdMain.exe
mRun: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
mRun: [NDSTray.exe] NDSTray.exe
mRun: [cfFncEnabler.exe] cfFncEnabler.exe
mRun: [ToshibaServiceStation] "c:\program files\toshiba\toshiba service station\TSS.exe" /hide
mRun: [Google Desktop Search] "c:\program files\google\google desktop search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
mRun: [APSDaemon] "c:\program files\common files\apple\apple application support\APSDaemon.exe"
mRun: [iTunesHelper] "c:\program files\itunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
mRun: [MSC] "c:\program files\microsoft security client\msseces.exe" -hide -runkey
mPolicies-system: EnableUIADesktopToggle = 0 (0x0)
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\micros~3\office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Se&nd to OneNote - c:\progra~1\micros~3\office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
IE: {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0006-ABCDEFFEDCBC} - c:\program files\java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
IE: {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - {48E73304-E1D6-4330-914C-F5F514E3486C} - c:\program files\microsoft office\office14\ONBttnIE.dll
IE: {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - {FFFDC614-B694-4AE6-AB38-5D6374584B52} - c:\program files\microsoft office\office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_06-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0006-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_06-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_06-windows-i586.cab
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 172.16.100.5 172.16.100.6
TCP: Interfaces\{0913D5A8-EAAD-4D04-821E-DF2C6404AAB0} : DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.254
TCP: Interfaces\{B6BA7D59-C320-4686-9E74-26EFEF0A065E} : DhcpNameServer = 172.16.100.5 172.16.100.6
Filter: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\office14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
Handler: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - c:\progra~1\common~1\skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
Notify: igfxcui - igfxdev.dll
AppInit_DLLs: c:\progra~1\google\google~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
R0 MpFilter;Microsoft Malware Protection Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\MpFilter.sys [2012-8-30 193552]
R1 jswpslwf;JumpStart Wireless Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\jswpslwf.sys [2012-8-7 20384]
R2 ConfigFree Service;ConfigFree Service;c:\program files\toshiba\configfree\CFSvcs.exe [2008-4-17 40960]
R2 dlba_device;dlba_device;c:\windows\system32\dlbacoms.exe -service --> c:\windows\system32\dlbacoms.exe -service [?]
R2 NisDrv;Microsoft Network Inspection System;c:\windows\system32\drivers\NisDrvWFP.sys [2012-8-30 99272]
R2 TMachInfo;TMachInfo;c:\program files\toshiba\toshiba service station\TMachInfo.exe [2008-9-30 46392]
R2 TOSHIBA SMART Log Service;TOSHIBA SMART Log Service;c:\program files\toshiba\smartlogservice\TosIPCSrv.exe [2007-12-3 126976]
R3 FwLnk;FwLnk Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\FwLnk.sys [2008-9-30 7168]
R3 NisSrv;Microsoft Network Inspection;c:\program files\microsoft security client\NisSrv.exe [2012-9-12 287824]
R3 osppsvc;Office Software Protection Platform;c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\officesoftwareprotectionplatform\OSPPSVC.EXE [2010-1-9 4640000]
R3 SYMNDISV;SYMNDISV;c:\windows\system32\drivers\symndisv.sys [2009-2-19 41008]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;c:\windows\microsoft.net\framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 130384]
S2 gupdate;Google Update Service (gupdate);c:\program files\google\update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2012-8-20 135664]
S2 SkypeUpdate;Skype Updater;c:\program files\skype\updater\Updater.exe [2012-7-13 160944]
S3 GoogleDesktopManager-022208-143751;Google Desktop Manager 5.7.802.22438;c:\program files\google\google desktop search\GoogleDesktop.exe [2008-9-30 29744]
S3 gupdatem;Google Update Service (gupdatem);c:\program files\google\update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2012-8-20 135664]
S3 jswpsapi;Jumpstart Wifi Protected Setup;c:\program files\jumpstart\jswpsapi.exe [2012-8-7 954368]
S3 WPFFontCache_v0400;Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 4.0.0.0;c:\windows\microsoft.net\framework\v4.0.30319\wpf\WPFFontCache_v0400.exe [2010-3-18 753504]
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
2012-10-10 17:36:17 740784 ----a-w- c:\programdata\microsoft\microsoft antimalware\definition updates\{079340fa-d824-41d8-8323-ad0f81786c7a}\gapaengine.dll
2012-10-10 17:36:13 6980552 ----a-w- c:\programdata\microsoft\microsoft antimalware\definition updates\{87d48158-f647-45c4-9744-610d7e44f014}\mpengine.dll
2012-10-10 17:32:08 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Microsoft Security Client
2012-10-10 17:20:39 6980552 ----a-w- c:\programdata\microsoft\windows defender\definition updates\{d02b1bcf-a2ed-4f5a-a7f9-a9812ed2e9d8}\mpengine.dll
2012-10-09 16:46:37 -------- d-----w- c:\users\dana\appdata\local\Mozilla
2012-10-09 11:23:56 -------- d--h--w- c:\programdata\Common Files
2012-10-09 11:23:56 -------- d-----w- c:\users\dana\appdata\local\MFAData
2012-10-09 11:23:56 -------- d-----w- c:\users\dana\appdata\local\Avg2013
2012-10-09 11:23:56 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\MFAData
2012-10-08 17:49:22 -------- d-----w- c:\windows\E80F62FF5D3C4A1984099721F2928206.TMP
2012-09-25 19:55:47 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Amazon
2012-09-21 11:53:04 6980552 ----a-w- c:\programdata\microsoft\windows defender\definition updates\backup\mpengine.dll
2012-09-21 11:52:46 237072 ------w- c:\windows\system32\MpSigStub.exe
.
==================== Find3M ====================
.
2012-08-31 02:03:50 99272 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\NisDrvWFP.sys
2012-08-31 02:03:50 193552 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\MpFilter.sys
2012-08-07 23:13:45 4 --sh--r- c:\windows\system32\drivers\taishop.sys
2012-08-07 23:08:26 124464 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\SYMEVENT.SYS
2012-08-07 22:48:44 319456 ----a-w- c:\windows\DIFxAPI.dll
2012-08-07 22:48:41 315392 ----a-w- c:\windows\HideWin.exe
2012-08-07 20:40:04 16 --sh--r- c:\windows\system32\drivers\fbd.sys
.
============= FINISH: 13:24:52.60 ===============
.
UNLESS SPECIFICALLY INSTRUCTED, DO NOT POST THIS LOG.
IF REQUESTED, ZIP IT UP & ATTACH IT
.
DDS (Ver_2011-08-26.01)
.
Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Home Basic 
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume2
Install Date: 8/7/2012 7:27:43 PM
System Uptime: 10/11/2012 11:21:39 AM (2 hours ago)
.
Motherboard: TOSHIBA | | Portable PC
Processor: Genuine Intel(R) CPU 585 @ 2.16GHz | CPU | 2161/667mhz
.
==== Disk Partitions =========================
.
C: is FIXED (NTFS) - 140 GiB total, 58.698 GiB free.
D: is CDROM ()
.
==== Disabled Device Manager Items =============
.
==== System Restore Points ===================
.
.
==== Installed Programs ======================
.
Acrobat.com
Adobe AIR
Adobe Flash Player 9 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player ActiveX
Adobe Reader 9
Amazon Links
Amazon MP3 Downloader 1.0.17
Apple Application Support
Apple Mobile Device Support
Apple Software Update
Atheros Driver Installation Program
Atheros Wi-Fi Protected Setup Library
Bonjour
CD/DVD Drive Acoustic Silencer
Cisco EAP-FAST Module
Cisco LEAP Module
Cisco PEAP Module
Compatibility Pack for the 2007 Office system
Definition Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB982726) 32-Bit Edition
DVD MovieFactory for TOSHIBA
Google Chrome
Google Desktop
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
Google Update Helper
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB953595)
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB958484)
Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
Intel® Matrix Storage Manager
iTunes
Java(TM) 6 Update 6
LiveUpdate (Symantec Corporation)
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Professional 2010
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2010
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2010
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Single Image 2010
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Security Client
Microsoft Security Essentials
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
Microsoft Works
Microsoft XML Parser
Mozilla Thunderbird 15.0.1 (x86 en-US)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB941833)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
NetZero Internet Access Installer
Picasa 2
QuickBooks Financial Center
Realtek 8169 8168 8101E 8102E Ethernet Driver
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
Realtek USB 2.0 Card Reader
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB2416473)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2478663)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2518870)
Security Update for Microsoft Excel 2010 (KB2597166) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft InfoPath 2010 (KB2687417) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553091)
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553096)
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553260) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553371) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553447) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2589320) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2589322) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2597986) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2598243) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft PowerPoint 2010 (KB2553185) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Visio Viewer 2010 (KB2598287) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Word 2010 (KB2553488) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Windows Media Encoder (KB2447961)
Simple Sticky Notes Version 1.5
Skype™ 5.10
SymNet
Synaptics Pointing Device Driver
TOSHIBA Assist
TOSHIBA ConfigFree
TOSHIBA Desktop Links
TOSHIBA Disc Creator
TOSHIBA DVD PLAYER
TOSHIBA Extended Tiles for Windows Mobility Center
TOSHIBA Hardware Setup
TOSHIBA Recovery Disc Creator
Toshiba Registration
TOSHIBA Service Station
TOSHIBA Software Modem
TOSHIBA Speech System Applications
TOSHIBA Speech System SR Engine(U.S.) Version1.0
TOSHIBA Speech System TTS Engine(U.S.) Version1.0
TOSHIBA Supervisor Password
TOSHIBA Value Added Package
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB963707)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553065)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553181) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553267) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553270) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553272) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553310) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2566458)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2596964) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2598289) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft OneNote 2010 (KB2553290) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft OneNote 2010 (KB2589345) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Outlook 2010 (KB2553248) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Outlook Social Connector 2010 (KB2553406) 32-Bit Edition
WildTangent Games
Windows Media Encoder 9 Series
.
==== Event Viewer Messages From Past Week ========
.
10/9/2012 7:22:28 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7026] - The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: MpFilter spldr SYMTDI Wanarpv6
10/9/2012 7:22:28 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The Computer Browser service depends on the Server service which failed to start because of the following error: The dependency service or group failed to start.
10/9/2012 7:21:45 PM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM [10005] - DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service WSearch with arguments "" in order to run the server: {9E175B6D-F52A-11D8-B9A5-505054503030}
10/9/2012 7:21:42 PM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM [10005] - DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service EventSystem with arguments "" in order to run the server: {1BE1F766-5536-11D1-B726-00C04FB926AF}
10/9/2012 7:21:34 PM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM [10005] - DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service ShellHWDetection with arguments "" in order to run the server: {DD522ACC-F821-461A-A407-50B198B896DC}
10/9/2012 7:21:27 PM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WLAN-AutoConfig [10000] - WLAN Extensibility Module has failed to start. Module Path: C:\Windows\system32\athihvs.dll Error Code: 21
10/9/2012 11:55:08 AM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 0.0.0.0 Update Source: Microsoft Update Server Update Stage: Search Source Path: http://www.microsoft.com Signature Type: AntiVirus Update Type: Full User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 0.0.0.0 Error code: 0x8024001e Error description: An unexpected problem occurred while checking for updates. For information on installing or troubleshooting updates, see Help and Support. 
10/9/2012 11:49:22 AM, Error: netbt [4321] - The name "WORKGROUP :1d" could not be registered on the interface with IP address 10.0.0.2. The computer with the IP address 10.0.0.5 did not allow the name to be claimed by this computer.
10/8/2012 11:34:10 AM, Error: bowser [8003] - The master browser has received a server announcement from the computer DARIN-HP that believes that it is the master browser for the domain on transport NetBT_Tcpip_{B6BA7D59-C320-4686-9E74-26EFEF0A0. The master browser is stopping or an election is being forced.
10/4/2012 8:56:36 PM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-Dhcp-Client [1002] - The IP address lease 172.19.14.161 for the Network Card with network address 0024D291FF91 has been denied by the DHCP server 10.0.0.1 (The DHCP Server sent a DHCPNACK message).
10/4/2012 12:29:25 PM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-Dhcp-Client [1002] - The IP address lease 10.0.0.2 for the Network Card with network address 0024D291FF91 has been denied by the DHCP server 1.1.1.1 (The DHCP Server sent a DHCPNACK message).
10/10/2012 7:45:50 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7009] - A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the TOSHIBA Navi Support Service service to connect.
10/10/2012 7:45:50 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The TOSHIBA Navi Support Service service failed to start due to the following error: The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.
10/10/2012 1:29:41 PM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient [20] - Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070643: Definition Update for Microsoft Security Essentials - KB2310138 (Definition 1.137.1519.0).
10/10/2012 1:25:22 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 0.0.0.0 Update Source: Microsoft Malware Protection Center Update Stage: Search Source Path: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?Lin...0.0&prod=EDB4FA23-53B8-4AFA-8C5D-99752CCA7094 Signature Type: AntiVirus Update Type: Full User: Dana-PC\Dana Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 0.0.0.0 Error code: 0x80072efd Error description: A connection with the server could not be established 
10/10/2012 1:25:22 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 0.0.0.0 Update Source: Microsoft Malware Protection Center Update Stage: Search Source Path: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?Lin...0.0&prod=EDB4FA23-53B8-4AFA-8C5D-99752CCA7094 Signature Type: AntiSpyware Update Type: Full User: Dana-PC\Dana Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 0.0.0.0 Error code: 0x80072efd Error description: A connection with the server could not be established 
10/10/2012 1:25:12 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 0.0.0.0 Update Source: Microsoft Malware Protection Center Update Stage: Search Source Path: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?Lin...0.0&prod=EDB4FA23-53B8-4AFA-8C5D-99752CCA7094 Signature Type: AntiVirus Update Type: Full User: Dana-PC\Dana Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 0.0.0.0 Error code: 0x80072efd Error description: A connection with the server could not be established 
10/10/2012 1:25:12 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 0.0.0.0 Update Source: Microsoft Malware Protection Center Update Stage: Search Source Path: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?Lin...0.0&prod=EDB4FA23-53B8-4AFA-8C5D-99752CCA7094 Signature Type: AntiSpyware Update Type: Full User: Dana-PC\Dana Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 0.0.0.0 Error code: 0x80072efd Error description: A connection with the server could not be established 
10/10/2012 1:23:52 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 0.0.0.0 Update Source: Microsoft Malware Protection Center Update Stage: Search Source Path: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?Lin...0.0&prod=EDB4FA23-53B8-4AFA-8C5D-99752CCA7094 Signature Type: AntiVirus Update Type: Full User: Dana-PC\Dana Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 0.0.0.0 Error code: 0x80072efd Error description: A connection with the server could not be established 
10/10/2012 1:23:52 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 0.0.0.0 Update Source: Microsoft Malware Protection Center Update Stage: Search Source Path: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?Lin...0.0&prod=EDB4FA23-53B8-4AFA-8C5D-99752CCA7094 Signature Type: AntiSpyware Update Type: Full User: Dana-PC\Dana Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 0.0.0.0 Error code: 0x80072efd Error description: A connection with the server could not be established 
10/10/2012 1:23:39 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 0.0.0.0 Update Source: Microsoft Malware Protection Center Update Stage: Search Source Path: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?Lin...0.0&prod=EDB4FA23-53B8-4AFA-8C5D-99752CCA7094 Signature Type: AntiVirus Update Type: Full User: Dana-PC\Dana Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 0.0.0.0 Error code: 0x80072efd Error description: A connection with the server could not be established 
10/10/2012 1:23:39 PM, Error: Microsoft Antimalware [2001] - Microsoft Antimalware has encountered an error trying to update signatures. New Signature Version: Previous Signature Version: 0.0.0.0 Update Source: Microsoft Malware Protection Center Update Stage: Search Source Path: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?Lin...0.0&prod=EDB4FA23-53B8-4AFA-8C5D-99752CCA7094 Signature Type: AntiSpyware Update Type: Full User: Dana-PC\Dana Current Engine Version: Previous Engine Version: 0.0.0.0 Error code: 0x80072efd Error description: A connection with the server could not be established 
10/10/2012 1:20:39 PM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-Windows Defender [2004] - Windows Defender has encountered an error trying to load signatures and will attempt reverting back to a known-good set of signatures. Signatures Attempted: Current Error Code: 0x8050a001 Error description: The program can't find definition files that help detect unwanted software. Check for updates to the definition files, and then try again. For information on installing updates, see Help and Support. Signatures loading: Backup Loading signature version: 1.137.1152.0 Loading engine version: 1.1.8800.0
.
==== End Of File ===========================


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

no proxy showing there
but it is showing your dns look up via a 172.x.x.x private network instead of the 192.168.x private network it should be 
I can only assume that IE is using the 192 name server & FF & chrome are somehow using the 172 one 

I think you have a clash between toshiba config wireless settings & windows wireles settings

I think that should be enough to help ETAF troubleshoot you


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

try looking at the chrome settings

You should have the latest update - Chrome usually automatically updates 
so top right hand side you should see three horizontal line icon

> three Line icon > Settings > advanced settings (bottom of page) > Network 
_Google Chrome is using your computer's system proxy settings to connect to the network._
Change Proxy Settings >
post back a screen shot 
Lan settings >

*what listed*

Post a screen shot of the the IP and DNS settings screen
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* how to show the IP and DNS settings screen *
Start> {search bar in Vista/W7}> run {for XP}> type * ncpa.cpl *
that should open your "network connections" dialogue box
click on the adapter you want to see the properties information for - "local Area Connection" or "Wireless Network Connection"
right click on the icon - from the menu choose
*properties*
click on 
*Internet Protocol Version 4 (tcp/ipv4)* entry
click on 
*properties* button
Now lets see a screen shot of those settings

To post a screen shot of the active window.
1) hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
OR
2) if you are using Vista/Windows 7 you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool

To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are available here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot

OR
Open Network Connections by clicking the *Start* button , clicking *Control Panel*, clicking *Network and Internet*, clicking *Network and Sharing Center*, and then clicking *Manage network connections*.

Right-click the connection that you want to change, and then click *Properties*. If you are prompted for an administrator password or confirmation, type the password or provide confirmation.

Click the *Networking* tab. Under This connection uses the following items, click either *Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP/IPv4)*, and then click *Properties*.
Now lets see a screen shot of those settings

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## hischild (Jul 16, 2012)

Attachment 1 is the screen shot of the window that opens when I click "Change Proxy Settings."

When I click LAN settings, none of the options are checked. Even "Use a proxy server for your LAN" is not checked… if it were, I would remove it!

Attachment 2 is the screen shot of the IP and DNS settings screen for the wireless network.

Let me know if you need me to post anything else. I have a really busy weekend, so I apologize if it takes me a day to reply.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> When I clicked on the Norton Removal link, my browser was unable to display the webpage (I'm not sure why).


There's a chance that Symantec's site was having a problem at that time so try it again. Some malware blocks access to common security sites, but Derek certainly knows a lot more about that than I do.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I couldn't work out why dds is showing a 172 private network and a 168 at teh same time 

TCP: DhcpNameServer = 172.16.100.5 172.16.100.6
TCP: Interfaces\{0913D5A8-EAAD-4D04-821E-DF2C6404AAB0} : DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.254
TCP: Interfaces\{B6BA7D59-C320-4686-9E74-26EFEF0A065E} : DhcpNameServer = 172.16.100.5 172.16.100.6

That suggests to me that ff & chrome are looking for the wrong adaptor or connection
I wonder if it would be sensible to consider removing all connections & set up a new one completely


----------



## hischild (Jul 16, 2012)

Maybe this doesn't relate to your comments, but the wireless and cable-connected networks (both in my home) always show up separately on my computer's list of networks. Could that be a reason for the two networks being listed in the DDS?

Either way, something's weird with Chrome and Firefox... and when I was looking at network settings, Chrome did say it was using a proxy server, and it shouldn't be using one.



> I wonder if it would be sensible to consider removing all connections & set up a new one completely


I'm not really tech-savvy, and I have no idea how to go about this. Could you explain this further?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I see physical address 0024D291FF91 (the wireless adapter) associated in the DDS (that I don't really know how to read/interpret) with 172.x.y.z, so maybe at that time there was both a wireless and ethernet connection (connected to different routers).


----------



## hischild (Jul 16, 2012)

Does anybody have any other suggestions for me? Right now I'm using an old version of Internet Explorer, but when I tried to update to Internet Explorer 9, it gave me an error message. On the version I'm using, scrolling often seems to get "stuck," especially on Facebook or when viewing pictures. I can live with it if it's temporary, but ideally I would like to have Chrome back.

Meanwhile, after I did an update for Mozilla Thunderbird (an offline e-mail storage software which I have linked to my online gmail), Thunderbird will no longer connect to the Internet and download new messages. So my only way to connect to the Internet and access e-mail is through an old version of Internet Explorer.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Have you checked the Firefox/Thunderbird proxy settings? In either: Tools - Options - Advanced - Network [& Dick Space] tab - Settings... - should be "No proxy" or "Use system proxy settings."


----------



## hischild (Jul 16, 2012)

I followed your directions in Thunderbird and changed it from a proxy configuration (I have no idea how that got there... I never changed it to a proxy) to "No proxy." However, it still doesn't download messages. This is so strange.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You may have to exit Thunderbird and re-enter for a change like that to take effect. And double check to make sure the proxy setting doesn't come back.


----------



## hischild (Jul 16, 2012)

I did exit and re-enter Thunderbird several times, and I checked the settings multiple times. Now "No proxy" is selected, but before "Use system proxy settings" was selected. Since I had uinstalled Mozilla Firefox when it didn't work earlier, I reinstalled it now but it still has the same message about not being able to connect to the server.


----------



## hischild (Jul 16, 2012)

This isn't my main question, but can anyone interpret the error mesage I get when I try to upgrade to Internet Explorer 9?

I knew that I needed to upgrade because 1) it's really slow and 2) when I'm on Facebook it sometimes says "You're using an old version of Internet Explorer to browse Facebook right now. Facebook will work better for you if you upgrade or switch to another browser." When I click on "Upgrade Internet Explorer" it takes me to a page for downloading Internet Explorer 9.

When I run the download, I get this message, "Service Pack is not supported. Setup doesn't support the Windows service pack installed on your computer. Go online and install the required update, then return to the Internet Explorer installation page and run setup again." I'm not sure what a service pack is and what "required update" it means.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have a look at the service back you have on the PC 
your running vista , is that correct

goto control panel > system > that will tell you the Service Pack

Vista latest is service pack 2 - i'm surprised IE9 is complaining if you are on SP1 - but I do not have any vista SP1 pcs to check and test
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/935791


----------



## hischild (Jul 16, 2012)

You're right that my computer was running Service Pack 1. I find that strange, because I always did automatic Windows updates. 

I used Windows Updates to install Service Pack 2, and my computer restarted without a problem and appeared to be connected to the wireless network. The problem is that now Internet Explorer won't connect either. I get basically the same "unable to connect" message that I get in Chrome, Firefox, and Thunderbird. I checked the settings, and it doesn't have a proxy selected. I also ran "Diagnose network problems," and it said that there isn't a problem with the network. Now I have to use another computer to be able to access the Internet at all.

Obviously I need to do something besides check settings. Earlier someone mentioned removing connections and setting up new ones-- what does that mean? Would a complete system restore (definitely not my first preference) be the most effective option? Do you have other recommendations before I go that route? Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The pings (post # 8) still all work with Wi-Fi? With ethernet?

I've lost track--what, if any, firewall or security suite is now on the system?


----------



## hischild (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes, the pings still all work with Wi-Fi and with ethernet.

I currently have Windows Firewall (the one that comes with Vista) turned on, and also Microsoft Security Essentials for antivirus protection.


----------



## hischild (Jul 16, 2012)

> Obviously I need to do something besides check settings. Earlier someone mentioned removing connections and setting up new ones-- what does that mean? Would a complete system restore (definitely not my first preference) be the most effective option? Do you have other recommendations before I go that route? Thank you so much for your time.


(Four days later) Is anyone still following this post? If so, do you have any more suggestions for me? I'm in the middle of a college semester that includes an online class, and I need Internet on my computer. Thank you to the people who have posted.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Have you run the Norton Removal Tool yet? If not, I still think that's your next step.

I'm not the person who suggested "removing connections and setting up new ones" and don't know what was meant. But something related to that could help and won't hurt is to use Device Manager to uninstall your ethernet and wireless drivers; then restart and let Windows discover the adapters and reinstall the drivers.


----------



## hischild (Jul 16, 2012)

I forgot to do the Norton Removal Tool. How can I get it onto my laptop if I can't access the Internet to download it? (I'm using someone else's computer right now.)


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I'm using someone else's computer right now.)


 can you download on that computer and then using a thumb/flash drive or CD copy it across ?


----------



## hischild (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm using the following recommended link for accessing the Norton Removal Tool: Norton Removal Tool

However, I hesitate to use it because of the following information on the download page:
"After you run the Norton Removal Tool and restart the computer, you will be reinstalling your Norton product from your Norton Account. Make sure that you have access to your Norton Account."

I don't want to reinstall my Norton product, and my Norton Account free trial expired... that's why I switched antivirus programs in the first place. Is there a removal tool that does not involve reinstalling the program? Thanks.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

use the tool
that is a link intended to warn a user that if they want to reinstall, they need acceess to their account & to keep arecord of the username & serial number etc


----------



## hischild (Jul 16, 2012)

I finally got around to doing it, and after restarting... everything works again! Thank you soooo much to everyone who helped me out! I would definitely recommend this forum to other people.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

your welcome :up: thanks for letting us know


----------



## moonsera (Nov 12, 2012)

hello there!

*you guys are the best*! had almost the same problem with *hischild* about connecting the net via chrome..

i tried everything from disabling the firewall to reinstalling chrome (had a problem reinstalling it again, saying internet connection failed and/or due to firewall) to installing opera (yet cant connect with internet too) and all others posted in blogs.. and yet the only solution was norton removal tool!

thank you so much


----------

